# T Jet body screws?



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

So if I were to call up a local shop that specialized in screws and fasteners, and I wanted to buy the screws you use for mounting Tjet bodies, what size and type of screw would I be asking for?

Can anyone help?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

2-56 I think


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*screws*

2-56 1/4 inch long:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> 2-56 1/4 inch long:wave:


If you can get the "Self-Tapping" version,...even better ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

try micro fasteners . I buy self tapping ones from them
#2x1/4 tcpp0204
http://www.microfasteners.com/self-...-cutting-screws-for-plastic-phillips-ptd.html


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

You will have a hard time finding the exact screw
that Aurora used in small quantities.
I buy them 10,000 at a time to get a good price.
I get them direct from a hardware distributor that I do work for.
I have plenty in stock ($9.00 per 100)


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

The Aurora screws are "thread forming" not thread cutting or self tapping.


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Not to Confuse the Matter*



Shadowracer said:


> So if I were to call up a local shop that specialized in screws and fasteners, and I wanted to buy the screws you use for mounting Tjet bodies, what size and type of screw would I be asking for?
> 
> Can anyone help?


If you are at all concerned with the way your cars handle. Many of the screws that have been mentioned are available in plastic, stainless, brass..
It can make a difference.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Here you go...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=372480&highlight=screws

Joe


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

Exactly the same as the original Aurora T-Jet In stock.
$10.00 for 100 screws with first class shipping included.
$70.00 for 1000 screws with priority shipping included.
PM me if interested.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I get them from micro fastners too, 100 screws for about $3.49. and I like the phillips head tip much better.
They also have small black screws, similar to a tiny drywall screw. I use them on resins and customs.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the tips and links guys. Now I know what Im after. :thumbsup:


----------

